# Biggest Brook Trout



## Robert Holmes

What is the biggest brook trout that you have taken from the UP or LP. In 1992 I caught a 25" 5 pound 8 oz hog in the NLP and in 1994 I caught a 23" 3 pound 7 oz brookie in the UP.


----------



## kotimaki

24" 5 1/2LBS.....usually manage at least one a year close to 20"


----------



## sunup

50+ years of fishing to catch a wild over 20" brookie on the West end. Maybe she'll be bigger next year.


----------



## fishinDon

Being exclusively a (small) stream fisherman, I don't ever catch any of those that you measure in LBs. 

That said, every year I catch several in the 13 - 14 - 15 inch range. My gallery is full of brook trout pics if you guys care to go see 'em. Some day I'll catch one of those brutes - a 17-18" wild stream brook trout, and then maybe I'll retire - probably not! 

Here's to looking forward to another spring and a healthy trout opener!
Don


----------



## skip tumalu

A 15" in the northern U.P. can't even imagine catching a 1+lbers.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crdroste

holy crap those are big, I'm happy to catch a Brooke over 12" and usually they are 6-8" in the streams i fish.


----------



## Linda G.

many years ago, in the late 80's, in a small river system in the NLP that shall remain nameless...the only brookie I've ever seen bigger is one of the coasters being raised at the Jordan River Fish Hatchery...that the kids are catching, while their parents and grandparents stand by and drool at...LOL


----------



## brookies101

14'', in the UP, this past august:

Hopefully I'll make it to the north shore of superior here in the next few years. I've done alot of research on it, just gotta make it happen


----------



## Boardman Brookies

My best was a 16 inch brookie that I caught in a small stream you can step over on most places.


----------



## polarbear78

12" in the UP this past summer. It was a hog after catching mostly 8 inchers all day. Counting down the days to trout opener up here again! Master angler here I come!!!


----------



## djweiser

Caught a few in the 80's out of the N Branch AU that were 14" and I have lost a few bigger than that (of course they were bigger they got off) 

I have caught a few in AK that are Arctic Char up there (same fish all over they got there in the lower 48 during the last ice age) that were 18.


I plan on getting after the ones in MI now that I have time to fish down here.


----------



## tannhd

I live in SW Mi, so my Brookie streams are few and far between. However I do have a few near me that have some pretty good fish in them. Below you will find the infamous "Sewer Brookie". I dont know what was wrong with it, but it was ugly as heck. He was, however, pushing 14 inches.


----------



## neazor91

Two years ago, a 19 1/2 incher from the "river" in the UP.


----------



## redneckdan

Top one went 23 plus. This was from a northern keweenaw stream on opening day. Was so cold the only thing that would produce was bouncing bead head nymphs off their noses down in the holes.


----------



## browning13

Impressive fish guys! I'm not much of a stream fisherman but I've got a couple around 13-14". I have gotten a few over 20" but they were brood stocked fish I caught ice fishing.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Salvelinus Alpinus = Arctic Char

Salvelinus Fontinalis = Brook trout


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT

i am 56 yrs. old....been trout fishing the small rivers for 46 yrs...about 8 yrs. ago i caught a 19 and 22 inch brookie in the same day....the two biggest i have ever landed in my life...go figure.


----------



## ericjames

19in is my top in a small stream in Aug she was escaping the heat of the main river i missed one bigger at the net the same day in the same hole My uncle caught one in the late 90's 24 and his camp buddy 26 in the same stream. Nice fish everyone. Steelies and Salmon are fun on the fly but the seclusion of the brookie streams cannot be topped. Cant wait till April


----------



## Robert Holmes

Here is a picture of my 25 inch brookie. Thought some of you might want to see a picture. The taxidermist is Fish Whisperer from Vanderbilt MI. The taxidermist who did the Bobcat is Great Lakes Taxidermy from Cheboygan MI.


----------



## brookies101

That is a LARGE brookie you have there, Mr. Holmes.... Stream, or big water?

I would love to tag into one that size. Ofcourse, I'd probably have a heart attack once I realized what it was, but at least I would die in peace 

Nice cat too. Hunting or trapping?


----------

